# Scotland 23-08



## A_Skywalker (Aug 20, 2008)

Aberdeen v Rangers

23/08/2008 12:30 BST
  5.00 3.40 1.65 All Bets (24) 
Celtic v Falkirk

23/08/2008 15:00 BST
  1.20 5.50 11.50 All Bets (25) 
Hearts v St. Mirren

23/08/2008 15:00 BST
  1.60 3.60 5.00 All Bets (24) 
Inverness v Hibernian

23/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.40 3.20 2.70 All Bets (24) 
Kilmarnock v Hamilton

23/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (24) 
Motherwell v Dundee U.

23/08/2008 15:00 BST
  2.25 3.20 2.90 All Bets (22)


----------

